# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 12/09



## Markus Kolletzky (22. November 2009)

Auch diesen Monat gibts wieder einen kleinen Vorab-Blick ins Heft der Advanced Photoshop sowie der Photoshop creative.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 12/09*




*Features/ Interviews*

Im Porträt: Das Design-Studio Mi
Schwerpunktthema: Typographie mit Photoshop: Die Kunst der Worte
Spezial: Motion Design
Großer Designwettbewerb
Karriere im Fokus: Verpackungsdesigner
Ausbildung im Fokus: Ausbildungsmöglichkeiten in den Bereichen Grafikdesign und Digitalkunst

*Workshops*

Masterclass: Einfach und schnell digital kolorieren
Schritt-für-Schritt:  Schwarzweiß und Colorkey
Schritt-für-Schritt: Typographisches Porträt
Schritt-für-Schritt: Kunst mit Pfaden und dem Zeichenstift
Schritt-für-Schritt: Motion Design und Visual-Effects mit Photoshop
Schritt-für-Schritt: Realistische Holzstrukturen

*Heft-CD *

Projekt-Dateien 
Video-Workshop RETUSCHE & COMPOSING von und mit Calvin Hollywood
viele Stockfotos, Strukturen und Pinsel


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 12/09*




*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit Designer Olly Howe
Ratgeber: Retusche
Technik-Tipp: Eigene Formen
Technik des Monats: Variationen
Technik-Tipp: Farbig nachbelichten
Checkpoint: Bildverwaltungssoftware Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.0 Beta
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung HDR-Fotografie – Das umfassende Handbuch
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Index Illustration
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Haustierfotografie

*Tutorials*

Fotos von Hand kolorieren
Traumhafte Verläufe
Hoch hinaus mit Ebenen
Fernweh
Pixelboot
Lichtspektakel
Etikett und Karte
Zum Dahinschmelzen: Verflüssigen-Filter
Malen wie Cézanne
Magisches Leuchten
Weihnachtslichter

*Heft-CD *

Alle verfügbaren Tutorial-Dateien 
Galileo-Videotraining: Das Photoshop-Training: Kreative Fotomontagen für digitale
Fotografie
250 Eigene Formen
viele Muster, Strukturen & Farbverläufe

Disclosure: Im Rahmen einer Partnerschaft werden wir vorab die Inhalte der Magazine Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative vorstellen und im Zuge von Gewinnspielen ein paar Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

